# Banned from Charging Cleaning Fee



## ubermenschD&A (May 5, 2018)

So I've been driving for a while. I always drive late at night--it's the only time it's busy in this college town. Lots of people make messes (puking out window, into window, getting food/drink in car etc). I always report messes--basically anything that makes me have to go offline to scrub or break out cleaning supplies. I don't report things that can be picked up by hand (e.g. the lime or lemon that falls off of the passenger's drink). I don't report a lot, but I drive every weekend and about twice a month is normal. 

Suddenly, this weekend, after having perhaps two dozen cleaning fees approved over the past year, I get a notification that I can no longer charge cleaning fees. I always take good pictures etc (and they are always approved). Uber support is unhelpful--they just say that the evidence was "not credible." That seems ridiculous since they've been approving them all along anyway and I just can't figure out what's going on. 

Anyone experienced this or have advice?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

To me if seems like a lot since I've driven over a year of mostly late nights and only have 1 Uber and one with Lyft. 

Not saying yours aren't legit, but obviously your cleaning fee percentage is much higher than the average driver. 

Now you'll really be screwed on the next puke.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Abusing the system. I do a lot pickups from the beach and at least 4/5 times a week I have to vacuum the back seat area of sand. I’ve never once reported this to goober.


----------



## ubermenschD&A (May 5, 2018)

It's drunk college kids and they make a lot of messes. I'm not abusing the system. I literally have someone puke out the window once a month. Other than that, it's mostly stuff like kids dripping sauce (ketchup, bbq) on the seats and (cloth covered) door panels. I have racked my brain trying to figure out what is "not credible." I think they just don't like it that I've reported so many and aren't actually reviewing the evidence.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

ubermenschD&A said:


> So I've been driving for a while. I always drive late at night--it's the only time it's busy in this college town. Lots of people make messes (puking out window, into window, getting food/drink in car etc). I always report messes--basically anything that makes me have to go offline to scrub or break out cleaning supplies. I don't report things that can be picked up by hand (e.g. the lime or lemon that falls off of the passenger's drink). I don't report a lot, but I drive every weekend and about twice a month is normal.
> 
> Suddenly, this weekend, after having perhaps two dozen cleaning fees approved over the past year, I get a notification that I can no longer charge cleaning fees. I always take good pictures etc (and they are always approved). Uber support is unhelpful--they just say that the evidence was "not credible." That seems ridiculous since they've been approving them all along anyway and I just can't figure out what's going on.
> 
> Anyone experienced this or have advice?


If they're legitimate disgusting puked up messes, I'd keep fighting it and when they write "resolved" send another message regarding "this issue" and keep at it. Make sure the photos are as clear and obvious as possible and explain the mess.

The thing is, if that particular pax didn't get sick in YOUR car, they would've been sick in someone else's car. So Uber would be paying for it either way. But if you claim pax puked at 1:30 am then had another ride picked up and completed from 1:45-2:00 am, to Uber it looks like it wasn't a sufficient mess.

It could also mean that the passenger is fighting the cleaning fee and lying about it. When that has happened to me, I told Uber that I was going to the pax's residence to deal with it them person (and said I was going to tell the passenger that Uber forced me to do that and I had Uber's blessing). Uber doesn't need to know that you don't have the actual address of that particular pax. And quite honestly if I had human puke in my car that someone was refusing to pay for, I would find the grossest most heinous way for that person to have to deal with it if it turns out they're fighting it. You don't know where that pax lives? Deal with account holders. Send invoices - bombard those ****ers with threats of cancelled Uber accounts.

Whatever it is - if it's a real puke mess, and it forced you to stop driving- you need to be compensated.

(Ps: this is so unfortunate and Uber is doing this because some drivers truly do scam pax and Uber on fake puke and all kinds of fake animal stuff, I read a lot about it recently and it pisssed me the hell off. I don't mean to say OP is faking anything, but certainly other unscrupulous drivers have done so in the past.)


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I primarily drive in a college town.... Never charged a cleaning fee


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

If you can't get a cleaning fee then you will have to stop allowing food and drink in your car--which in my opinion, should have been the case all along but that's not my call. But apparently, Uber's call is for you to stop turning your car into a mobile restaurant/bar.

Keep reporting pukers--and press the issue if you have to.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Puke yes...
Ketchup, pizza sauce, etc ... No

Quit abusing the benefit my friend.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Actually, I do ask for a cleaning fee any time I have to stop driving to clean something up. That's only fair if they're taking away income. It's just that I absolutely do not allow eating and drinking in my car (other than a bottle of water or something) so that is extremely rare.


----------



## ubermenschD&A (May 5, 2018)

DelaJoe said:


> Puke yes...
> Ketchup, pizza sauce, etc ... No
> 
> Quit abusing the benefit my friend.


The system has an option for food/drink damage and sauce can really leave a stain if you leave it sitting there or just wipe it off with a wet-wipe. If I have to go offline for 15-20 minutes during a surge to scrub/vacuum to prevent damage to my cloth seats, that's a good enough reason to charge a fee.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Over 10k rides here. 6 colleges within city limits, and more within 20 min drive.

2 cleaning fees EVER. One was for spilled latte.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

ubermenschD&A said:


> So I've been driving for a while. I always drive late at night--it's the only time it's busy in this college town. Lots of people make messes (puking out window, into window, getting food/drink in car etc). I always report messes--basically anything that makes me have to go offline to scrub or break out cleaning supplies. I don't report things that can be picked up by hand (e.g. the lime or lemon that falls off of the passenger's drink). I don't report a lot, but I drive every weekend and about twice a month is normal.
> 
> Suddenly, this weekend, after having perhaps two dozen cleaning fees approved over the past year, I get a notification that I can no longer charge cleaning fees. I always take good pictures etc (and they are always approved). Uber support is unhelpful--they just say that the evidence was "not credible." That seems ridiculous since they've been approving them all along anyway and I just can't figure out what's going on.
> 
> Anyone experienced this or have advice?


I wouldn't let them bring food and begs in there


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

You might make way higher than average claims for cleaning fees in your area. College town or no, 24 cleaning fees in a year sounds extreme. That’s averaging one about every two weeks. 

To be blunt, you seem to have no rules whatsoever in your car and will let anyone in, regardless of how many chili dogs they have or how drunk they are. There are a few people on this site that encourage picking up such riders to get easy money from cleaning fees. As you can see, that strategy can backfire. Not that you are doing so, but you definitely don’t seem to be setting any kind of rule as to who or what you’ll let in your car.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Do you give out stuffed animals when they puke like at the carnivals? Lol

You were 1 shy as after the 25th time I would of recommended buying barf bags

Out of curiosity how many rides have you completed?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Over 2,500 rides and no cleaning fee.


----------



## ubermenschD&A (May 5, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Do you give out stuffed animals when they puke like at the carnivals? Lol
> 
> You were 1 shy as after the 25th time I would of recommended buying barf bags
> 
> Out of curiosity how many rides have you completed?


Something like 850.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

24 clean fees in 850 rides?

Wow, give me a break.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You know loud music...

Will fire that pukable stomach right up...

As will that last minute chug...8>O

You need to be a bit more...

Discriminating...8>O...(selective)

Maybe stop short of...

A car full of drunk girls...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mista T said:


> 24 clean fees in 850 rides?
> 
> Wow, give me a break.


I mean let's say $60 average that's almost $1500 lol

But in his village, he will.be known as the boy who cried barf


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Omfg 2x a month? I worked only overnights for 2+ years full time and have 3 reports. I'm surprised they didn't deactivate you. This is the shit that has uber keeping such a high percentage these days. lol... 2x a month... crazy.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Mista T said:


> 24 clean fees in 850 rides?
> 
> Wow, give me a break.


No kidding, Uber should have stopped you sooner. It's not Uber's fault that the inside of your car is a free-for-all.

2.5 years for me, 7k rides, only night time driving, 4 total clean up fees.

Sounds to me like you're allowing your riders to act like animals in your car - eating, open alcohol, puking, do you have any rules at all? I don't care if they are college kids, I have three colleges in my town and drive plenty of them. Your car, your rules, stop letting them run all over you and then expecting Uber to foot the bill.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I'd say just outright lying...


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I had just 3 cleaning fees in 3 years, two for puke and one for excess crumbs after I told them not to eat. And two more pukers who I didn't report because they cleaned it themselves and tipped well.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

After reading OP's post, I think I'm entitled to a few in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Hans GrUber said:


> After reading OP's post, I think I'm entitled to a few in the upcoming weeks.


I gotta work on my puking skills lol


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

ubermenschD&A said:


> So I've been driving for a while. I always drive late at night--it's the only time it's busy in this college town. Lots of people make messes (puking out window, into window, getting food/drink in car etc). I always report messes--basically anything that makes me have to go offline to scrub or break out cleaning supplies. I don't report things that can be picked up by hand (e.g. the lime or lemon that falls off of the passenger's drink). I don't report a lot, but I drive every weekend and about twice a month is normal.
> 
> Suddenly, this weekend, after having perhaps two dozen cleaning fees approved over the past year, I get a notification that I can no longer charge cleaning fees. I always take good pictures etc (and they are always approved). Uber support is unhelpful--they just say that the evidence was "not credible." That seems ridiculous since they've been approving them all along anyway and I just can't figure out what's going on.
> 
> Anyone experienced this or have advice?


You submitted 24 cleaning fees? That's excessive


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Wow 24 in 850 rides... yeah that’s a lot, can’t say I blame them even though I wouldn’t take their side if ask to. But that’s a bit much... been driving a little over 3 yrs, over 3000 rides and only have three.. all pukers... regular cleaning of your car is part of the job... you include that in your expenses, 100% tax deductible.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I offer a couple points of advice. 

First, if you don't want to pop for vimit bags (walgreens or cvs should carry them) just keep some gallon size ziplock bags handy. Some guys even put a feminin pad in them to absorb liquids. 

Second, try to be more dicriminating in terms of how drunk a rider you will allow. If they can't walk straight or talk without slurring, keep the doors locked and move on.

Third, scotch guard spray is cheap. Hit any cloth upholstry with it. 

I strongly advise against taking matters into your own hands. No visits to passengers homes. You might ask they pay you the fee in cash, to avoid an 80 to 100 dollar fee on their card. But if they refuse, just go through uber.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Are you also a germaphobe or clean freak? Lol

Like if a cool ranch Dorito touched the carpet, asre decon steam cleaning the whole car?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Kody, I'm not sure how you roll, but a Clean car is a healthier place to spend 10 hours a day. Nothing wrong with trying to keep it that way.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seriously, you have admitted that you let pax walk all over you. Bringing drinks in the car with lemon slices being left on the floor? No, just no! Food, nope! 
Like others have said, I drive late night and college, 7500 rides. I recall 4 cleanup fees and 2 i didn't charge because dates were stand-up, cleaned up the minimal mess themselves and dropped a few bucks on me for the cleaning supplies. I every 400 or 500 trips i could see but 1 fee every 35 trips that's nuts. Sounds like a rip off to me.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hono driver said:


> Abusing the system. I do a lot pickups from the beach and at least 4/5 times a week I have to vacuum the back seat area of sand. I've never once reported this to goober.


You say that like it something to be proud of lol. You been costing yourself hundreds if not more.



Disgusted Driver said:


> Seriously, you have admitted that you let pax walk all over you. Bringing drinks in the car with lemon slices being left on the floor? No, just no! Food, nope!
> Like others have said, I drive late night and college, 7500 rides. I recall 4 cleanup fees and 2 i didn't charge because dates were stand-up, cleaned up the minimal mess themselves and dropped a few bucks on me for the cleaning supplies. I every 400 or 500 trips i could see but 1 fee every 35 trips that's nuts. Sounds like a rip off to me.


Mine is about that average. A couple a week hopefully..your costing yourself a lot of money by not submitting cleaning fees.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ubermenschD&A said:


> So I've been driving for a while. I always drive late at night--it's the only time it's busy in this college town. Lots of people make messes (puking out window, into window, getting food/drink in car etc). I always report messes--basically anything that makes me have to go offline to scrub or break out cleaning supplies. I don't report things that can be picked up by hand (e.g. the lime or lemon that falls off of the passenger's drink). I don't report a lot, but I drive every weekend and about twice a month is normal.
> 
> Suddenly, this weekend, after having perhaps two dozen cleaning fees approved over the past year, I get a notification that I can no longer charge cleaning fees. I always take good pictures etc (and they are always approved). Uber support is unhelpful--they just say that the evidence was "not credible." That seems ridiculous since they've been approving them all along anyway and I just can't figure out what's going on.
> 
> Anyone experienced this or have advice?


In 8,000+ rides I've requested 5 or 6 cleaning fees. Uber thinks you asked for too many and, unusually, I agree with them.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ubermenschD&A said:


> So I've been driving for a while. I always drive late at night--it's the only time it's busy in this college town. Lots of people make messes (puking out window, into window, getting food/drink in car etc). I always report messes--basically anything that makes me have to go offline to scrub or break out cleaning supplies. I don't report things that can be picked up by hand (e.g. the lime or lemon that falls off of the passenger's drink). I don't report a lot, but I drive every weekend and about twice a month is normal.
> 
> Suddenly, this weekend, after having perhaps two dozen cleaning fees approved over the past year, I get a notification that I can no longer charge cleaning fees. I always take good pictures etc (and they are always approved). Uber support is unhelpful--they just say that the evidence was "not credible." That seems ridiculous since they've been approving them all along anyway and I just can't figure out what's going on.
> 
> Anyone experienced this or have advice?


I don't understand this post? They informed you that you can no longer submit cleaning fees? So if someone throws up or spills a drink then your a#s out? Makes no sense. I have submitted around a hundred fees and never heard a word from Uber just money.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Kody, I'm not sure how you roll, but a Clean car is a healthier place to spend 10 hours a day. Nothing wrong with trying to keep it that way.


I actually get my car washed, vacuumed and wiped everyday because of a membership program. But if someone spills a drink, there is some sand or trash, I am not going offline and cleaning.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

That sees really high bro... i mean beejebus..

I used to work the drunk crowd a A LOT and twice a month is a huge number..

Puke- yes

Wet food mess- yes

Dry food mess- no


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

All you drivers who don't submit cleaning fees are costing yourself a money. 2 fees in a months seems like a lot? I do 1-4 cleaning fees a week. Don't let a passenger get away with bringing mud or sand or whatever in your car. Make them pay. I spend a lot of time every week cleaning my car so if a rider makes a mess no matter how significant or small..you better believe their gonna pay for it.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That sees really high bro... i mean beejebus..
> 
> I used to work the drunk crowd a A LOT and twice a month is a huge number..
> 
> ...


Dry food mess- yes

Sand-yes

Mud stain- yes

Grass stain- yes

Hair- yes

Anything more then a piece of grass or dirt- yes

Uber and Lyft will pay you $20-50 every time for a small mess


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

2 DOZEN CLEANING fee requests?! I have over 8000 trips and I've never submitted one (never needed to).



CJfrom619 said:


> All you drivers who don't submit cleaning fees are costing yourself a money. 2 fees in a months seems like a lot? I do 1-4 cleaning fees a week. Don't let a passenger get away with bringing mud or sand or whatever in your car. Make them pay. I spend a lot of time every week cleaning my car so if a rider makes a mess no matter how significant or small..you better believe their gonna pay for it.
> 
> Dry food mess- yes
> 
> ...


The one time I tried to submit a cleaning fee for excessive mess left behind by a child eating, Uber said no that it wasn't enough to get paid for.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> All you drivers who don't submit cleaning fees are costing yourself a money. 2 fees in a months seems like a lot? I do 1-4 cleaning fees a week. Don't let a passenger get away with bringing mud or sand or whatever in your car. Make them pay. I spend a lot of time every week cleaning my car so if a rider makes a mess no matter how significant or small..you better believe their gonna pay for it.
> 
> Dry food mess- yes
> 
> ...


We look forward to seeing your thread about how you too were denied from submitting future cleaning fees.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Wow I must be doing something wrong, Been driving for a year and not a single puker or anything to report yet


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Aerodrifting said:


> Wow I must be doing something wrong, Been driving for a year and not a single puker or anything to report yet


You should know better...

Than to say something like that...8>O

Should now be...

The next thing to happen for you.. 8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> Wow I must be doing something wrong, Been driving for a year and not a single puker or anything to report yet


Don't jinx yourself


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

ubermenschD&A said:


> It's drunk college kids and they make a lot of messes. I'm not abusing the system. I literally have someone puke out the window once a month. Other than that, it's mostly stuff like kids dripping sauce (ketchup, bbq) on the seats and (cloth covered) door panels. I have racked my brain trying to figure out what is "not credible." I think they just don't like it that I've reported so many and aren't actually reviewing the evidence.


Don't let any one eat or drink in your car, problem solved,, 
avoiding problems is way better than solving them, and yes twice a month is Alot


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mista T said:


> We look forward to seeing your thread about how you too were denied from submitting future cleaning fees.


Does that make any sense? Denied from submitting cleaning fees?

I questioned this OP because it makes no sense..they can't deny you from submitting a fee! If they thought you made a fraudulent claim that's another thing and they would just deactivate your account. Based on the fact that no one else has gotten this makes me ? I've been driving for over 4 years. Too many cleaning fees to count. Collected over a $1000 last year alone from cleaning fees. Never heard a word from Uber or Lyft.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I mean let's say $60 average that's almost $1500 lol
> 
> But in his village, he will.be known as the boy who cried barf


May the Schwartz be with you!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Does that make any sense? Denied from submitting cleaning fees?
> 
> I questioned this OP because it makes no sense..they can't deny you from submitting a fee! If they thought you made a fraudulent claim that's another thing and they would just deactivate your account. Based on the fact that no one else has gotten this makes me ? I've been driving for over 4 years. Too many cleaning fees to count. Collected over a $1000 last year alone from cleaning fees. Never heard a word from Uber or Lyft.


how many total rides you got?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Does that make any sense? Denied from submitting cleaning fees?


Seems odd to me.

Uber's M.O. is to simply deactivate. They tolerate until they don't, then BOOM you are done. Seems strange that they would limit one aspect of business.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> how many total rides you got?


Over 10k



Mista T said:


> Seems odd to me.
> 
> Uber's M.O. is to simply deactivate. They tolerate until they don't, then BOOM you are done. Seems strange that they would limit one aspect of business.


I don't see how they can deny someone a cleaning fee. Say this OP's next ride pukes all over his car. Uber's gonna tell him that he can't submit a cleaning fee because he's submitted too many in the past. Someone making a mess is someone making a mess. You have to send in photo evidence when you submit cleaning fees so it's pretty black and white. The only issue can be a fraudulent claim which is cause for deactivation.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Over 10k
> 
> I don't see how they can deny someone a cleaning fee. Say this OP's next ride pukes all over his car. Uber's gonna tell him that he can't submit a cleaning fee because he's submitted too many in the past. Someone making a mess is someone making a mess. You have to send in photo evidence when you submit cleaning fees so it's pretty black and white. The only issue can be a fraudulent claim which is cause for deactivation.


maybe misinterpreting and maybe he can submit one, just wont get paid?


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> I don't see how they can deny someone a cleaning fee. Say this OP's next ride pukes all over his car. Uber's gonna tell him that he can't submit a cleaning fee because he's submitted too many in the past. Someone making a mess is someone making a mess. You have to send in photo evidence when you submit cleaning fees so it's pretty black and white. The only issue can be a fraudulent claim which is cause for deactivation.


I think it's Uber's way of telling him to stop that BS because they don't believe him anymore. Photo evidence can be easily faked, If you believe whatever you see is real then magicians must be gods in your eyes.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> maybe misinterpreting and maybe he can submit one, just wont get paid?


Submit a cleaning fee with no chance of getting paid? Sounds like a waste of time



Aerodrifting said:


> I think it's Uber's way of telling him to stop that BS because they don't believe him anymore. Photo evidence can be easily faked, If you believe whatever you see is real then magicians must be gods in your eyes.


Uber could care less if you submit a cleaning fee for every ride..like I said I've probably submitted a lot more fees then the OP with 90% success rate.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Submit a cleaning fee with no chance of getting paid? Sounds like a waste of time
> 
> Uber could care less if you submit a cleaning fee for every ride..like I said I've probably submitted a lot more fees then the OP with 90% success rate.


I think 


CJfrom619 said:


> Submit a cleaning fee with no chance of getting paid? Sounds like a waste of time
> 
> Uber could care less if you submit a cleaning fee for every ride..like I said I've probably submitted a lot more fees then the OP with 90% success rate.


I would think there would be a difference based in rough numbers you posted about 2500.rides a year and $1000 let's say 12 fee requests vs 24 over 800 rides.

My point was uber seems to be telling him it will be denied so don't bother reporting.

I would love to see the actual message from uber since many people on here misinterpret messages from uber.

Seems Like there are still thousands of people who don't know the difference between acceptance and cancel rates for example


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

ubermenschD&A said:


> It's drunk college kids and they make a lot of messes.


Just because Uber exists in your area, does not make it a good idea to drive for Uber in your area.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I think
> 
> I would think there would be a difference based in rough numbers you posted about 2500.rides a year and $1000 let's say 12 fee requests vs 24 over 800 rides.
> 
> ...


I'm questioning the original OP..I think maybe he posted that wanting to see if anyone had gotten cleaning fee warnings before which no one posted they had. I just find it hard to believe that Uber would say that. Would love to be proven wrong.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lets see

Sedan:
Seat scratch, privacy curtain, door slam, glitter, puke, greasy mess armrests

Total ~600

Truck:
Puke, puke, door dent, puke, sand, crumbs, spilled coffee, unidentified gluelike crud fused to seat

Total ~700


Add in a few sorry-about-mess tips for smaller stuff and 1 or 2 that I have forgotten....


Overall damage charges ~60 cents per ride


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

Mista T said:


> 24 clean fees in 850 rides?
> 
> Wow, give me a break.


yeah thats a crazy number when you factor in number of rides. I guess you gamed the system one too many times.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

College town. One clean-up fee in the last year. Star basketball player who let one of her friends pop and spill part of a piccolo of champagne on NYE. Billed for the attitude and open container violation more than for the actual mess.

You're doing something wrong. Perhaps doing pick-ups at McDonald's. And don't take lone pukers--leave the clock running while their apologetic friends clean up faster than you ever could.


----------



## PowerIntrovert (May 8, 2018)

ubermenschD&A said:


> So I've been driving for a while. I always drive late at night--it's the only time it's busy in this college town. Lots of people make messes (puking out window, into window, getting food/drink in car etc). I always report messes--basically anything that makes me have to go offline to scrub or break out cleaning supplies. I don't report things that can be picked up by hand (e.g. the lime or lemon that falls off of the passenger's drink). I don't report a lot, but I drive every weekend and about twice a month is normal.
> 
> Suddenly, this weekend, after having perhaps two dozen cleaning fees approved over the past year, I get a notification that I can no longer charge cleaning fees. I always take good pictures etc (and they are always approved). Uber support is unhelpful--they just say that the evidence was "not credible." That seems ridiculous since they've been approving them all along anyway and I just can't figure out what's going on.
> 
> Anyone experienced this or have advice?


 I've been driving with Lyft and Uber for two-and-a-half years and in the last year I've driven almost exclusively overnight, and on the weekends during bar close hours. I have only had three cleaning fees, two for puke and one for chewing tobacco. my guess is that even if yours are legit, you are in a very high percentage for your cleaning requests. For sure, Uber support is unhelpful. Good luck.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

It’s amazing to see all the money you drivers are leaving on the table for not submitting cleaning fees. Last year alone I collected over a $1000 in cleaning fees. Take advantage.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I collect cleaning fees several times a month. Puke, urine, feces, mud, wet paint, rotten crotch, menstrual fluid, dead animal guts on shoes, spilled makeup, lipstick, chocolate, food spills, spilled drinks (coffee, tea, soda, even water), booger sugar, and lots of wet butt stains from swimming pool water and sweat. There have been weeks where I literally collected a cleaning fee every single day.

I've had to go round and round with driver service reps a few times, but most of them time I get paid. Sometimes it's not enough, most of the time it is, as long as I do as much of the clean up as I can. The loss of income while cleaning, and waiting on stuff to dry is what hurts the most. Uber says they don't compensate for lost time, but I have an article that says they do, and I've used that to make sure I get paid.

Lately, if I see pax are wet from the pool, or the gym, or just soaked with sweat from running/biking, or whatever, or bleeding, or dripping paint, or covered with mud, I just cancel the trip. We're not obligated to take dirty, stinky, or wet people. Dirty, wet, stinky people aren't a protected class. Be discriminating.


----------



## ubermenschD&A (May 5, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> All you drivers who don't submit cleaning fees are costing yourself a money. 2 fees in a months seems like a lot? I do 1-4 cleaning fees a week. Don't let a passenger get away with bringing mud or sand or whatever in your car. Make them pay. I spend a lot of time every week cleaning my car so if a rider makes a mess no matter how significant or small..you better believe their gonna pay for it.
> 
> Dry food mess- yes
> 
> ...


I don't think they should pay for grass or mud--that's normal wear and tear so to speak. Ditto for getting the seat wet after walking in the rain. But if you ask to stop at Taco Bell and spill salsa/meat/cheese all over the seat, that's on you and you should have to pay for me to clean that up. Not $150, but $20 is a reasonable fee.

I look at the "rules" issue as a profit/loss issue. If I let them make a mess, they can pay for me to clean it. And heck, it's worth my time to get paid $20-$40 to spend 20-30 minutes cleaning the car or $150 to go offline for an hour while I break out the shop-vac and steamer. Uber shouldn't have cleaning fees if they don't want you to charge people for making a mess--in which case I would not let people eat/drink in the car.



CJfrom619 said:


> Does that make any sense? Denied from submitting cleaning fees?
> 
> I questioned this OP because it makes no sense..they can't deny you from submitting a fee! If they thought you made a fraudulent claim that's another thing and they would just deactivate your account. Based on the fact that no one else has gotten this makes me ? I've been driving for over 4 years. Too many cleaning fees to count. Collected over a $1000 last year alone from cleaning fees. Never heard a word from Uber or Lyft.


I agree it's weird but I've been round and round with them about it--mostly robotic replies. That's why I posted here--never heard of it before. Also, they have always approved my fees, so it's kind of crazy.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I must be doing something wrong 

6k trips and not one cleaning fee


----------



## Roadster4 (Oct 10, 2016)

Consulting with an attorney and have legal representation, specially if you have evidence, can go a long way!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Don’t want a dirty car from pax, set some grounds rule, no eating or drinking, if I agree to go thru drive thru, you have to wait til destination to eat. If they can’t abide by those rules, you can tell that to your next driver who picks you up after I end ride and kick you to the curb.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

ubermenschD&A said:


> Something like 850.


That's a lot of cleaning fees.ive had 8 cleaning fees in 5200 rides.6 women vomiting.1 woman pissing and my all time favorite 1 woman shitting.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I think OP has some merit in that they drive in a college town. That said, they appear to not have a handle on how to keep passengers in line, enough. Similar to 'Not at Fault' accidents, get enough of those and one's insurance going to cancel the policy holder...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

To be honest I don’t mind or worry about a rider making a mess in my car because I will be the beneficiary in the end. A lot of drivers always try to avoid the late crowd because of pukers. I’ve had 3 people throw up in over 4 years..every time I profited and the rider loses. I don’t feel bad for any rider who makes the slightest mess no matter how nice they were or even if they tipped me. I don’t get into anyone’s car and leave a mess behind regardless if it’s my friends car or an Uber ride.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> To be honest I don't mind or worry about a rider making a mess in my car because I will be the beneficiary in the end. A lot of drivers always try to avoid the late crowd because of pukers. I've had 3 people throw up in over 4 years..every time I profited and the rider loses. I don't feel bad for any rider who makes the slightest mess no matter how nice they were or even if they tipped me. I don't get into anyone's car and leave a mess behind regardless if it's my friends car or an Uber ride.


Bonuses...

Puke...

a little...50...

A lot...150...

Head spinning mess...250...

Beach sand...20...

Spilled drink...40...

Add yours below...8>)

Rakos


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I must be doing something wrong
> 
> 6k trips and not one cleaning fee


I find that hard to believe..6k rides and not 1 rider left a significant mess. Your either extremely lucky or just let a lot of stuff slide.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> I find that hard to believe..6k rides and not 1 rider left a significant mess. Your either extremely lucky or just let a lot of stuff slide.


One lady left some crumbs (really quiet nibbler back there) that I simply brushed off the seat out the open door. Have had 3 peeps need to puke, but I got them to the side of the road and they did it outside my ride. I'm VERY careful who I pick up. Have cancelled (did not let in) a half dozen that were definitely candidates for puking while on trip. And, I've been very lucky.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

ubermenschD&A said:


> It's drunk college kids and they make a lot of messes. I'm not abusing the system. I literally have someone puke out the window once a month. Other than that, it's mostly stuff like kids dripping sauce (ketchup, bbq) on the seats and (cloth covered) door panels. I have racked my brain trying to figure out what is "not credible." I think they just don't like it that I've reported so many and aren't actually reviewing the evidence.


Why do you let people eat food in the car? In my car, they have to bag it or throw it out. No exceptions.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

bobbbobbobb said:


> Why do you let people eat food in the car? In my car, they have to bag it or throw it out. No exceptions.


Why does it matter if they eat or not. They make a mess and you will be compensated.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ubermenschD&A said:


> So I've been driving for a while. I always drive late at night--it's the only time it's busy in this college town. Lots of people make messes (puking out window, into window, getting food/drink in car etc). I always report messes--basically anything that makes me have to go offline to scrub or break out cleaning supplies. I don't report things that can be picked up by hand (e.g. the lime or lemon that falls off of the passenger's drink). I don't report a lot, but I drive every weekend and about twice a month is normal.
> 
> Suddenly, this weekend, after having perhaps two dozen cleaning fees approved over the past year, I get a notification that I can no longer charge cleaning fees. I always take good pictures etc (and they are always approved). Uber support is unhelpful--they just say that the evidence was "not credible." That seems ridiculous since they've been approving them all along anyway and I just can't figure out what's going on.
> 
> Anyone experienced this or have advice?


Have you ever been accused of fraud by Uber? 
I have submitted numerous claims for cleaning fees. About 98% have been approved. Others for such instances as a discarded wrapper etc, have been denied. There must be more to this.


----------



## Pablo750 (Jul 1, 2015)

ubermenschD&A said:


> So I've been driving for a while. I always drive late at night--it's the only time it's busy in this college town. Lots of people make messes (puking out window, into window, getting food/drink in car etc). I always report messes--basically anything that makes me have to go offline to scrub or break out cleaning supplies. I don't report things that can be picked up by hand (e.g. the lime or lemon that falls off of the passenger's drink). I don't report a lot, but I drive every weekend and about twice a month is normal.
> 
> Suddenly, this weekend, after having perhaps two dozen cleaning fees approved over the past year, I get a notification that I can no longer charge cleaning fees. I always take good pictures etc (and they are always approved). Uber support is unhelpful--they just say that the evidence was "not credible." That seems ridiculous since they've been approving them all along anyway and I just can't figure out what's going on.
> 
> ...


----------



## ubermenschD&A (May 5, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> Have you ever been accused of fraud by Uber?
> I have submitted numerous claims for cleaning fees. About 98% have been approved. Others for such instances as a discarded wrapper etc, have been denied. There must be more to this.


I have never had a single report denied or had them accuse me of fraud. That's why it's so weird. Customer support is useless of course...


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

1000 rides, no cleaning fee requests, but I also don't drive at night at all. 

If I did submit a cleaning fee request it would only be for someone puking in my car, someone dragging mud, sand or anything like that into your car, is normal wear and tear, you just need to vacuum your car once a day like I do.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

ubermenschD&A said:


> So I've been driving for a while. I always drive late at night--it's the only time it's busy in this college town. Lots of people make messes (puking out window, into window, getting food/drink in car etc). I always report messes--basically anything that makes me have to go offline to scrub or break out cleaning supplies. I don't report things that can be picked up by hand (e.g. the lime or lemon that falls off of the passenger's drink). I don't report a lot, but I drive every weekend and about twice a month is normal.
> 
> Suddenly, this weekend, after having perhaps two dozen cleaning fees approved over the past year, I get a notification that I can no longer charge cleaning fees. I always take good pictures etc (and they are always approved). Uber support is unhelpful--they just say that the evidence was "not credible." That seems ridiculous since they've been approving them all along anyway and I just can't figure out what's going on.
> 
> Anyone experienced this or have advice?


Only way to prove your Puke-0-Plenty is a Dash Cam. Make the investment. Judging by your claim it will pay for itself in a month


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Only way to prove your Puke-0-Plenty is a Dash Cam. Make the investment. Judging by your claim it will pay for itself in a month


That's the taco bell dude right? I wonder what he's doing today lol


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> That's the taco bell dude right? I wonder what he's doing today lol


*Ex-Taco Bell executive who was caught on video drunkenly attacking an Uber driver is sentenced to 60 days in jail*

*Benjamin Golden, 33, was filmed beating up Edward Caban, his Uber driver, during a ride October 30, 2015, in California *
*Golden was arrested on charges of public intoxication and assault *
*Taco Bell fired Golden as a mid-level brand manager*
*Golden pleaded guilty to one count of battery on a taxi driver and was sentenced to 60 days in jail this week*
*He was also placed on three years of informal probation for the incident*
*on Dec. 7, Golden filed both a cross-complaint against Caban for $5 million* over the driver's purported illegal recording of him, and also filed his answer to the driver's lawsuit.

https://boingboing.net/2016/01/22/taco-bell-exec-is-suing-the-ub.html


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Would love to find out about the dash cam lawsuit. 

Still want to know where taco bell dude is today though, it Would be great if he is working for lyft


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Why do you say that like it's something to be proud of?? 1 cleaning fee in 3 years? You guys are acting like you should get a trophy. Last year alone I made $1000 from cleaning fees! My car is in no worst shape when I bought it 5 years ago. Every mess a rider makes is easily cleaned up with 10 minutes and im on to the next rider.

I don't know the exact number but I would guess that in 5 years I've collected probably between 3k-4K just from cleaning fees. My car cost me 6k about 5 years ago. Another year or 2 and my car will be paid off by cleaning fees alone.

For those who are bragging about 1 cleaning fee in 3 years or not claiming fees because that makes you some sort of nice person. Your costing yourself a lot of money. I use my cleaning fee every year to help cover my taxes. Not reporting cleaning fees is just a dumb rookie driver mistake.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Why do you say that like it's something to be proud of?? 1 cleaning fee in 3 years? You guys are acting like you should get a trophy. Last year alone I made $1000 from cleaning fees! My car is in no worst shape when I bought it 5 years ago. Every mess a rider makes is easily cleaned up with 10 minutes and im on to the next rider.
> 
> I don't know the exact number but I would guess that in 5 years I've collected probably between 3k-4K just from cleaning fees. My car cost me 6k about 5 years ago. Another year or 2 and my car will be paid off by cleaning fees alone.
> 
> For those who are bragging about 1 cleaning fee in 3 years or not claiming fees because that makes you some sort of nice person. Your costing yourself a lot of money. I use my cleaning fee every year to help cover my taxes. Not reporting cleaning fees is just a dumb rookie driver mistake.


Can you describe the average mess? Fries? Packing peanuts? Mud?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> 1000 rides, no cleaning fee requests, but I also don't drive at night at all.
> 
> If I did submit a cleaning fee request it would only be for someone puking in my car, someone dragging mud, sand or anything like that into your car, is normal wear and tear, you just need to vacuum your car once a day like I do.


Someone dragging in mud or sand in your car is not wear and tear..it's called a mess in which Uber will give you $20 or $40 for and Lyft will give you $25 or $50 for. Don't bail these disrespectful riders out by taking your own time to clean it and they don't get charged a dime. It takes 2 minutes to take a couple pictures and submit a fee.

Let me ask you something? When you enter your own car or your wife's, gf, friends or a strangers car. Do you leave a mess behind in their car? I don't because I have respect for other people's property. So a rider who gets in my car knowing I make money with my car and clearly knowing I take car of my car by it's appearance should take 10-15 seconds to wipe off mud from their shoes or sand in their a#s...and if they don't it's gonna cost them as it should. I don't ever feel bad for someone who doesn't respect my property.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I live and work near the beach. If there is sand on the floor i do not clean it, if it's on the seats I might brush it onto the floor and wait till the next day for the car wash.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Why do you say that like it's something to be proud of?? 1 cleaning fee in 3 years? You guys are acting like you should get a trophy. Last year alone I made $1000 from cleaning fees! My car is in no worst shape when I bought it 5 years ago. Every mess a rider makes is easily cleaned up with 10 minutes and im on to the next rider.
> 
> I don't know the exact number but I would guess that in 5 years I've collected probably between 3k-4K just from cleaning fees. My car cost me 6k about 5 years ago. Another year or 2 and my car will be paid off by cleaning fees alone.
> 
> For those who are bragging about 1 cleaning fee in 3 years or not claiming fees because that makes you some sort of nice person. Your costing yourself a lot of money. I use my cleaning fee every year to help cover my taxes. Not reporting cleaning fees is just a dumb rookie driver mistake.


You're treating cleaning fees as incoming revenue.
Frankly u sound, and uber agrees, dishonest which reflect on all drivers
Best thing for us is you being deactivated


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Can you describe the average mess? Fries? Packing peanuts? Mud?


They will not give you money for food crumbs but if the crumbs were sat on or rubbed into your seat then you will get money. Uber and Lyft use a system for cleaning fees so certain messes get put into certain categories for instance....

$20 fees - small mud or grass stains, sand or hair.

$40 fees - large mud or grass stains, a lot of sand or hair, food stains, wet seats or small spills.

$80 fees - small throw up or spills, fairly significant mess that might require getting car cleaned.

$150+ fees - significant mess..throw up or food spills.

When I submit a cleaning fee I almost know exactly what they are going to give me because Uber/Lyft are very predictable. I do get surprised by a few though. I've submitted a couple thinking I was gonna get $20-40 for but ended up getting $80 and a few times $150. The worst they can do is not give you any money.



transporter007 said:


> You're treating cleaning fees as incoming revenue.
> Frankly u sound, and uber agrees, dishonest which reflect on all drivers
> Best thing for us is you being deactivated


Lol I think your getting me confused with the original OP. I don't have any issues with Uber or Lyft and never have been given a warning for anything but my acceptance rate being low 

How am I being dishonest? Explain please lol

Every cleaning fee I have ever submitted was legit and to the accurate rider. I have never submitted a false claim. I don't put the mess there the rider does. That's probably why they give me money almost every time because the claim is legit. My rating is a 4.97 so clearly my riders don't feel I'm a shady or dishonest person which I'm not.

Don't be calling someone dishonest if you don't know the facts. Those are strong words. I am almost to honest as a person and my friends and family would tell you that.



Kodyhead said:


> I live and work near the beach. If there is sand on the floor i do not clean it, if it's on the seats I might brush it onto the floor and wait till the next day for the car wash.


When it comes to sand it has to be significant. A little sand on the floor or seats I will just brush off as well. Gotta be a lot of sand to where there's like a clump of sand in a few spots or just one.

I live in San Diego so this is a common mess especially since summer is about to hit. Sand sucks too because it's very hard to clean. Take it to the vacuum a couple times and you'll still have sand from last summer deep in the carpet lol..glitter is also another killer.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for the menu, do you have a sampler or pu pu platter a little of everything? Lol


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Thanks for the menu, do you have a sampler or pu pu platter a little of everything? Lol


Lol ok from $20-$150+


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

ubermenschD&A said:


> So I've been driving for a while. I always drive late at night--it's the only time it's busy in this college town. Lots of people make messes (puking out window, into window, getting food/drink in car etc). I always report messes--basically anything that makes me have to go offline to scrub or break out cleaning supplies. I don't report things that can be picked up by hand (e.g. the lime or lemon that falls off of the passenger's drink). I don't report a lot, but I drive every weekend and about twice a month is normal.
> 
> Suddenly, this weekend, after having perhaps two dozen cleaning fees approved over the past year, I get a notification that I can no longer charge cleaning fees. I always take good pictures etc (and they are always approved). Uber support is unhelpful--they just say that the evidence was "not credible." That seems ridiculous since they've been approving them all along anyway and I just can't figure out what's going on.
> 
> Anyone experienced this or have advice?


Remember that uber considers you and all drivers to be toilet paper. After using you for 6 months, they just as soon see you quit and used down the toilet.

Once you understand this, everything they do should make sense.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Remember that uber considers you and all drivers to be toilet paper. After using you for 6 months, they just as soon see you quit and used down the toilet.
> 
> Once you understand this, everything they do should make sense.


Did they deactivate you or something because I disagree...been doing Uber for over 4 years and have never had a problem.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> Remember that uber considers you and all drivers to be toilet paper. After using you for 6 months, they just as soon see you quit and used down the toilet.
> 
> Once you understand this, everything they do should make sense.


I would appreciate it if you called us buttwipes


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

CJfrom619 I suspect the reason you have never had problems with fees is because the riders don't challenge it when you submit for cleaning. To your credit, that indicates honesty on your part, and the pax know they need to pay for their messes.

In my case I am NOT in a beach town, and I am particular about what people bring into my car. Thus, only 2 cleaning fees ever. If there were more messes, I would absolutely submit them.

I strongly suspect that OP has been submitting "questionable" cleaning fees in addition to legit ones.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Why do you say that like it's something to be proud of?? 1 cleaning fee in 3 years? You guys are acting like you should get a trophy. Last year alone I made $1000 from cleaning fees! My car is in no worst shape when I bought it 5 years ago. Every mess a rider makes is easily cleaned up with 10 minutes and im on to the next rider.
> 
> I don't know the exact number but I would guess that in 5 years I've collected probably between 3k-4K just from cleaning fees. My car cost me 6k about 5 years ago. Another year or 2 and my car will be paid off by cleaning fees alone.
> 
> For those who are bragging about 1 cleaning fee in 3 years or not claiming fees because that makes you some sort of nice person. Your costing yourself a lot of money. I use my cleaning fee every year to help cover my taxes. Not reporting cleaning fees is just a dumb rookie driver mistake.


Exactly. Some drivers here just don't get it. Oh well, their LO$$!


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

have almost 3000 drives.... 99% latenight. 2 pukes... charged for one simply because they were mean and nasty.... other young girl just did not have the heart she was mortified... I went to a quick wash and cleaned off the inside and outside myself. I guess it was my loss.....


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Thanks for the menu, do you have a sampler or pu pu platter a little of everything? Lol


HA!! THX U! My first laugh of the day, and it's already 2100hrs


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol ok from $20-$150+


Love the pics. If a rider leaves so much as a crumb or some grains of sand, I submit a claim. Why some may ask? Because I can, and should. That's why!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Love the pics. If a rider leaves so much as a crumb or some grains of sand, I submit a claim. Why some may ask? Because I can, and should. That's why!


I send a claim for about everything as well..the only thing they can do is deny you. I also make sure to check my backseats after every ride not only for a mess but to see if anyone left an item behind to get that $15. I'll get a few of those a week as well.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> I send a claim for about everything as well..the only thing they can do is deny you. I also make sure to check my backseats after every ride not only for a mess but to see if anyone left an item behind to get that $15. I'll get a few of those a week as well.


Here, here!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

over 12,500 rides across both platforms in about 3 years and never needed to submit a cleaning fee

have had barf bags for most of the time and only had a guy have to use one once

i never let anyone eat in my car, i politely ask them not to


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> over 12,500 rides across both platforms in about 3 years and never needed to submit a cleaning fee
> 
> have had barf bags for most of the time and only had a guy have to use one once
> 
> i never let anyone eat in my car, i politely ask them not to


I'm sure Uber thanks you...

From the bottom...

Of it's *cold* autonomous heart...8>)

Rakos


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> over 12,500 rides across both platforms in about 3 years and never needed to submit a cleaning fee
> 
> have had barf bags for most of the time and only had a guy have to use one once
> 
> i never let anyone eat in my car, i politely ask them not to


That's unfortunate and also very hard to believe.12,500 rides and not one of them left a mess behind? People bring in mud and dirt from there feet on a weekly if not daily basis.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> That's unfortunate and also very hard to believe.12,500 rides and not one of them left a mess behind? People bring in mud and dirt from there feet on a weekly if not daily basis.


Maybe he's a neatnick...8>)

Rakos


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> That's unfortunate and also very hard to believe.12,500 rides and not one of them left a mess behind? People bring in mud and dirt from there feet on a weekly if not daily basis.


Buy some floormats.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Buy some floormats.


Did you see my cleaning fee pictures? I have some and a mess on a floor mat is still a mess and only covers about 10% of your car.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Did you see my cleaning fee pictures? I have some and a mess on a floor mat is still a mess and only covers about 10% of your car.


I'm talking about protecting from dirt and mud.

If you want to protect from vomit, buy some barf bags and give them to people that are drunk. If they don't use them, they will just hand em back to you.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm talking about protecting from dirt and mud.
> 
> If you want to protect from vomit, buy some barf bags and give them to people that are drunk. If they don't use them, they will just hand em back to you.


Lol do you think I'm a rookie? Your the one who is a rookie my man. 12.5k rides and $0 in cleaning fees to show for it. That is a da#m shame.

Of course I have barf bags and floor mats man! You gonna tell me that I need an aux cord and phone charger too lol. Just because someone leaves dirt or sand behind on a floor mat doesn't mean I'm not gonna submit a cleaning fee. That's the whole point.

I don't worry about a mess or throw up because like I said I will be the beneficiary in the end. That is the point that you and other drivers clearly don't understand. You've cost yourself probably thousands of dollars by cleaning your riders messes yourself and not submitting a cleaning fee. I don't know why your trying to teach me lessons..I'm the one you knows what their doing.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol do you think I'm a rookie? Your the one who is a rookie my man. 12.5k rides and $0 in cleaning fees to show for it. That is a da#m shame.
> 
> Of course I have barf bags and floor mats man! You gonna tell me that I need an aux cord and phone charger too lol. Just because someone leaves dirt or sand behind on a floor mat doesn't mean I'm not gonna submit a cleaning fee. That's the whole point.
> 
> I don't worry about a mess or throw up because like I said I will be the beneficiary in the end. That is the point that you and other drivers clearly don't understand. You've cost yourself probably thousands of dollars by cleaning your riders messes yourself and not submitting a cleaning fee. I don't know why your trying to teach me lessons..I'm the one you knows what their doing.


never had to clean a single mess at any time and never carried an aux cord, you lose, again

keep trying, kid


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> never had to clean a single mess at any time and never carried an aux cord, you lose, again
> 
> keep trying, kid


First of all I absolutely do not believe you.
Your telling me you've given 12,500 rides to probably over 20,000 strangers and not 1 of your rides left a mess that required you to clean up??? Give me a break dude. That is almost impossible to do.

So I've collected thousands of dollars in cleaning fees and you've collected $0? And I'm the one losing lol


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> First of all I absolutely do not believe you.
> Your telling me you've given 12,500 rides to probably over 20,000 strangers and not 1 of your rides left a mess that required you to clean up??? Give me a break dude. That is almost impossible to do.
> 
> So I've collected thousands of dollars in cleaning fees and you've collected $0? And I'm the one losing lol


don't let anyone eat in your car and carry barf bags and you never have to worry about messes

it's really that simple

your car probably smells like shit, even after cleaning barf, it's probably impossible to fully clean


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> don't let anyone eat in your car and carry barf bags and you never have to worry about messes
> 
> it's really that simple
> 
> your car probably smells like shit, even after cleaning barf, it's probably impossible to fully clean


Lol you truly don't understand the point. My car probably smells lol yea that's why I have a 4.97 rating because my car smells awful?? If someone throws up in my car so bad that requires significant cleaning. I don't touch it. I take it to the detail shop and get it cleaned inside and out for $65-90 and wait for my $150-250 from Uber...and my car will be as clean as it's been in a month thanks to the rider who spots the bill. 90% of the fees I claim money for don't require that kind of cleaning..maybe 5-10 minutes of my own time.
Like I keep telling you. The driver is the beneficiary when a mess is made not the rider. Someone throwing up in my car won't ruin my day at all.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol you truly don't understand the point. My car probably smells lol yea that's why I have a 4.97 rating because my car smells awful?? If someone throws up in my car so bad that requires significant cleaning. I don't touch it. I take it to the detail shop and get it cleaned inside and out for $65-90 and wait for my $150-250 from Uber...and my car will be as clean as it's been in a month thanks to the rider who spots the bill. 90% of the fees I claim money for don't require that kind of cleaning..maybe 5-10 minutes of my own time.
> Like I keep telling you. The driver is the beneficiary when a mess is made not the rider. Someone throwing up in my car won't ruin my day at all.


You're working way too hard. This job isn't that hard.


----------



## Used&Abused (Apr 25, 2018)

ubermenschD&A said:


> So I've been driving for a while. I always drive late at night--it's the only time it's busy in this college town. Lots of people make messes (puking out window, into window, getting food/drink in car etc). I always report messes--basically anything that makes me have to go offline to scrub or break out cleaning supplies. I don't report things that can be picked up by hand (e.g. the lime or lemon that falls off of the passenger's drink). I don't report a lot, but I drive every weekend and about twice a month is normal.
> 
> Suddenly, this weekend, after having perhaps two dozen cleaning fees approved over the past year, I get a notification that I can no longer charge cleaning fees. I always take good pictures etc (and they are always approved). Uber support is unhelpful--they just say that the evidence was "not credible." That seems ridiculous since they've been approving them all along anyway and I just can't figure out what's going on.
> 
> Anyone experienced this or have advice?


That's a violation of both OSHA & Dept of Public Health. They can't do that.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

cleaning fees are consistently 10-15% of my weekly income. don't be a player hater


----------



## partyvan (Apr 7, 2016)

AllGold said:


> If you can't get a cleaning fee then you will have to stop allowing food and drink in your car--which in my opinion, should have been the case all along but that's not my call. But apparently, Uber's call is for you to stop turning your car into a mobile restaurant/bar.
> 
> Keep reporting pukers--and press the issue if you have to.


Uber has always said no eating in the cars.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Used&Abused said:


> That's a violation of both OSHA & Dept of Public Health. They can't do that.


What does OSHA A & Dept. of Public Health have to do with being reimbursed?


----------



## at007smartLP (Oct 24, 2017)

3 years havent had one cleaning fee but never ventured out past 730pm

did have an out of town uber driver who i took to a cheaper dispensary than the one he was recommended saving him $100 on his oz as some places charge $300+ for the tourists & others the locals use that sell em for $100-200, that i also took to a McDonald's who asked if i wanted something but i dont eat garbage & poison myself so politely declined who when i dropped of switched his short ipod cable for my long one in the back trying to be slick but worked since uber didnt do anything about it

live & learn this was back when you could change ratings so 1star for the thief

2 a month lol you had a good run charge it to the game, i haven't evem had a cancel fee in years, i always no charge & let em know $4 is an insult keep it & unmatch me

had a few coffee incidents, keep a old ajax liquid soap with vinegar top off with water shake shake shake, spray carpet with it soak it then pat with a towel both people tipped good & apologized because i warn people with cups before i take off, if you use cup holders watch on turns apparently they only tested them on straight a aways & both laughef like you were right even when announcing "big turn coming up" doh



uberdriverfornow said:


> Buy some floormats.


i keep a white towel down & flip when it gets to dirty treat em like the animals they are, bout 3 towels a year worth



CJfrom619 said:


> First of all I absolutely do not believe you.
> Your telling me you've given 12,500 rides to probably over 20,000 strangers and not 1 of your rides left a mess that required you to clean up??? Give me a break dude. That is almost impossible to do.
> 
> So I've collected thousands of dollars in cleaning fees and you've collected $0? And I'm the one losing lol


hmmm might have to get a detail haven't used 1 in 3 years i think i have credit next service animal think ill stage some dog doo doo lol


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I primarily drive in a college town.... Never charged a cleaning fee


I'm also in a college town and have only had 1 in 1-1/2 yrs. I only drive Thursday and Friday nights.


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

I drive drunks in Pittsburgh, 3000 trips Uber+Lyft. 3 cleaning fees - 1 bad bad bad vomit $150, $80 for a gal who pissed herself in the middle of the day, and $20 from glitter ERRYWHERE from some drunk glittery thots.


----------



## GaryOC (Jun 28, 2017)

Over 6K rides here in Orange County, almost all Fri/Sat nite, thousands of college age kids, zero puke/pee/cleaning fees. Maybe you're doing it wrong. If someone is wobbly, needing my fender as a crutch, being helped up by others, etc - then their problem doesn't become my problem - it's called CANCEL RIDE. Also, you mentioned all that ketchup, BBQ sauce, etc ... again, maybe have some boundaries regarding your car and pax?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

GaryOC said:


> Over 6K rides here in Orange County, almost all Fri/Sat nite, thousands of college age kids, zero puke/pee/cleaning fees. Maybe you're doing it wrong. If someone is wobbly, needing my fender as a crutch, being helped up by others, etc - then their problem doesn't become my problem - it's called CANCEL RIDE. Also, you mentioned all that ketchup, BBQ sauce, etc ... again, maybe have some boundaries regarding your car and pax?


Smh still don't understand what I'm saying. I don't WORRY or AVOID a rider making a mess. Don't you guys understand that Uber/Lyft charge a cleaning fee to the rider if they make a mess in which they take that cleaning fee and give it directly to the driver! When someone makes a mess in my car. I get paid. Some of my best days driving were because of the $80 or $150 cleaning fee I got for something that took 10 minutes to clean myself. I made over a $1000 in cleaning fees last year alone. My car is as clean as it's ever been. I don't avoid messes I look forward to them lol. Well that's going a bit far but I don't worry about someone making a mess because they pay you for it.

You've given 6k rides and haven't collected a penny for a cleaning fee. That's too bad. I've almost collected as much in cleaning fees as the number of rides you've given.


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

You can clean all you want - I prefer not to have to. I prefer riders not have to pay a huge fee, and get disgusted and leave the app. So I try to prevent the message in the first place.


----------



## TheHoff (May 7, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> 1000 rides, no cleaning fee requests, but I also don't drive at night at all.
> 
> If I did submit a cleaning fee request it would only be for someone puking in my car, someone dragging mud, sand or anything like that into your car, is normal wear and tear, you just need to vacuum your car once a day like I do.


No... dragging mud and sand is not normal wear and tear. If you know ur gonna be muddy or full of sand, then bring a bag and a change of shoes and socks. Cleaning mud is going to take longer than a normal quick wipe down. These people are nothing but animals and could care less what they do to our personal vehicles. They'd never so that to their car so why do it to ours?


----------

